# At The Very Last Moment ! ( SGGS - Pana 526)



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 17, 2005)

gUjrI ]
g*oo*jar*ee* ||
_Goojaree:_

AMiq kwil jo lCmI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* lashham*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such thoughts,_

srp join vil vil AauqrY ]1]
sarap j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||1||
_shall be reincarnated over and over again, in the form of serpents. ||1||_

ArI bweI goibd nwmu miq bIsrY ] rhwau ]
ar*ee* b*aa**ee* g*o*b*i*dh n*aa*m math b*ee*sar*ai* || reh*aa*o ||
_O sister, do not forget the Name of the Lord of the Universe. ||Pause||_

AMiq kwil jo iesqRI ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* e*i*sathr*ee* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
_At the very last moment, he who thinks of women, and dies in such thoughts,_

bysvw join vil vil AauqrY ]2]
b*ae*sav*aa* j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||2||
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a prostitute. ||2||_

AMiq kwil jo liVky ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* larr*i*k*ae* s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of his children, and dies in such thoughts,_

sUkr join vil vil AauqrY ]3]
s*oo*kar j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||3||
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a pig. ||3||_

AMiq kwil jo mMdr ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
a(n)th k*aa*l j*o* ma(n)dhar s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of mansions, and dies in such thoughts,_

pRyq join vil vil AauqrY ]4]
pr*ae*th j*o*n val val ao*u*thar*ai* ||4||
_shall be reincarnated over and over again as a goblin. ||4||_

AMiq kwil nwrwiexu ismrY AYsI icMqw mih jy mrY ]
a(n)th k*aa*l n*aa*r*aa*e*i*n s*i*mar*ai* *ai*s*ee* ch*i*(n)th*aa* meh*i* j*ae* mar*ai* ||
_At the very last moment, one who thinks of the Lord, and dies in such thoughts,_

bdiq iqlocnu qy nr mukqw pIqMbru vw ky irdY bsY ]5]2]
badhath th*i*l*o*chan th*ae* nar m*u*kath*aa* p*ee*tha(n)bar v*aa* k*ae* r*i*dh*ai* bas*ai* ||5||2||
_says Trilochan, that man shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart. ||5||2||_


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 18, 2005)

a warning of what is about to come....NAAM Japp if you want to escape all this rigmarole about reincarnations and various joons....DONT say..YOU have not been WARNED.

jarnail Singh


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 21, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa
waheguru ji ki fateh

            i have a question regarding this shabad.if a person has done all the good things in life.but while thinking of money he suddenly die.will he be reincarnate as serpant.on the other hand if a person has done all the bad things in life but while doing simran he suddenly die will he be liberated from life and death cycle.
        bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 21, 2005)

actually this is what is called a Catch-22 situation.

IF...IF one does SIMRAN/NAAM JAPP all his life...obviously he wont be doing any bad things....and he would be so used to doing naam japp/simran..that even in the last second he would be doing that...

IF...IF on the other hand is a evil man..doing evil things all his life...at any possible moment he would still be thinking/doing bad things...

IF i am used to  a life of debauchery and drink and be merry womanise/make money while the sun shines..WILL I BE in a position to "naam simran" at my end ?? HOW would I do that ?? I woundt even KNOW how ??

Thats how this shabad is interpreted.  THATS why GURBANI always SAYS..BEGIN NAAM JAPP...DONT WAIT.  Some say i will enjoy NOW..and Japp when I am OLD...FLAWED ARGUMENT...Kabir says when you are OLD, your tongue shivers, your eyes Water, your body shakes  and aches and pains,  your Knees pain, your legs go to sleep..your heart beat is not steady, your hands shake, your brain is SENILE....HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY DO NAAM JAPP ??? IMPOSSIBLE.

Naam japping is a STRENOUS MENTAL and PHYSICAL EXERCISE....one needs a STRONG PHYSICAL BODY for it. The YOUNGER and STRONGER one is the BETTER the Naam japping ...and then there is the added risk...WHO KNOWS when DEATH will Ring our BELL !!! Time to GO...  KABIR SAYS..wehn the Jamm..King of DEATH Bangs his stick on YOUR HEAD...no body will hear your screams of..GIVE ME TIME...PLEASE...I want to naam japp...PLEASE...PLEASE... too late.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------

